# Broken Hip



## Trevrev (10 Oct 2019)

Hello all,
I've recently broken my hip. Possibly caused by a stress fracture from running.
Anyway, I've been pinned and repaired, that was just over 4 weeks ago.
I'm shocked how long this is going to take to heal.
I've been told at least 3 months on crutches, non weight bearing.
Has anyone else been through this?

Trev.


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2019)

I think @swee'pea99 broke hos

Have you been tested for osteopenia/osteoporosis?

Gws


----------



## Trevrev (10 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> I think @swee'pea99 broke hos
> 
> Have you been tested for osteopenia/osteoporosis?
> 
> Gws



I had a bone density scan this week. Just waiting for results.


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2019)

didn't @Accy cyclist once break a hip


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

GWS - deffo bone density scan


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> GWS - deffo bone density scan


He's had one


----------



## Trevrev (10 Oct 2019)

I can safely say, I'm not running anymore. 
🤕


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Oct 2019)

Had my latest physio session this morning. Still on a walking stick, after eight months. I feel a bit like that 'evolution from the apes' graphic: 







Except in my case it would be sofa, wheelchair, two crutches, one crutch, walking stick...

Eight months and counting.

*sigh*. 

But still heading in the right direction. And at least I can cycle and swim (have been since June). It's just walking's a problem. Load bearing 'n that.

Two big buts, before you get too depressed about the whole thing. First, I smashed mine up particularly badly. Drove the femur more than an inch into the femur head (the round bit at the top that engages with your hip). My left leg is now about 30mm shorter than my right. Doesn't sound like your injury is that severe. And second, I'm 58, and everything takes a lot longer to heal when you're 58. 

FWIW a friend's son broke his hip, and was basically well again within three or four months. And now there's no sign he ever had a broken hip. So, good luck. Don't push it too hard. GW as S as possible.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Oct 2019)

I think I was lucky. IIRC it was three months with two crutches, with a process of gradual weight bearing at the end of the period, progressing then to a single crutch.
The pins and plate had to be removed after around 12 months because among other things, lying on that side in bed was very painful. One of my breaks was just below the trochanter and as I am not "padded", pressure was applied directly on the metal work by the mattress. 
I also copped for a blood clot, possibly caused by flying while I was on crutches. - Despite wearing compression socks and having the stomach injections for what seemed like ages after leaving hospital. Luckily that was picked up by a physiotherapist who sent me to hospital straightaway. That began 12 months of Warfarin and clinic visits.
One thing I found really helpful was putting a pillow between my knees when in bed. It took the strain off the pins when lying on my good side and I continued to use it until the healing was complete after the plate removal.


----------



## Trevrev (10 Oct 2019)

Thank you for your replies guys.
I'm 52.
I'm fortunate that my break didn't misalign, even though I was crawling around on my hands and knees for 24 hours.
I didn't realise I'd broken my hip.
I thought my leg giving way was just a bad pulled muscle.
I couldn't take the pain any longer and got my brother to take me to A&E.
I was shocked, as were the doctors when the xrays showed it was broken.
Three screws inserted and
I'm currently 4 and a half weeks in. Only allowed to toe touch on crutches. I also now have a wheelchair after my crutches slipped from under me on a greasy floor, when my friends took me out for a breakfast.
After todays appointment and being told I'd be another 2 months on crutches, I went into a real depression.
From being an active runner. Cyclist and gym addict, to this,
Is mentally and physically soul destroying.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2019)

Trevrev said:


> Thank you for your replies guys.
> I'm 52.
> I'm fortunate that my break didn't misalign, even though I was crawling around on my hands and knees for 24 hours.
> I didn't realise I'd broken my hip.
> ...


Rather than getting depressed about not being able to ride or do everything you used to do at the gym, turn it around and look at what challenges you can now do. Mine was seeing extending how far I could go on the crutches. It's great for building up hard skin on your hands and developing your triceps. We also went to Madeira where the flattest parts of the island are the airport runway and sea front in the capital.  That produced some challenging days and I am a few years older than you.
I had to buy replacement rubber stops around 10 weeks because of wearing out the old ones.
Sure there are many frustrations. The biggest for me was having to be so reliant on my wife and one of my daughters; the former in particular. But there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Rather than getting depressed about not being able to ride or do everything you used to do at the gym, turn it around and look at what challenges you can now do. Mine was seeing extending how far I could go on the crutches. It's great for building up hard skin on your hands and developing your triceps. We also went to Madeira where the flattest parts of the island are the airport runway and sea front in the capital.  That produced some challenging days and I am a few years older than you.
> I had to buy replacement rubber stops around 10 weeks because of wearing out the old ones.
> Sure there are many frustrations. The biggest for me was having to be so reliant on my wife and one of my daughters; the former in particular. But there is light at the end of the tunnel.


Our Moroccan holiday had to be put back, but I was still on crutches when we climbed to the top:






All the way up we were passing little groups of Japanese tourists - more than one gestured to the crutches and gave me a beaming thumbs up!


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2019)

Trevrev said:


> Thank you for your replies guys.
> I'm 52.
> I'm fortunate that my break didn't misalign, even though I was crawling around on my hands and knees for 24 hours.
> I didn't realise I'd broken my hip.
> ...



I got my wife to come and collect me. "Why didn't you call an ambulance you fool?!" she stormed. "It's not that bad," I said, "Just take me home. I'll have a hot bath and a cuppa and then we'll see how the land lies." "You're a farking idiot," she said, "We're going to A&E, _now_."

It's probably early days yet, but if you swim, it's probably the best exercise you can take in the early stages. Just be careful with the crutches on the tiles! (Tho' it's not as slippery as you might think.)


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Oct 2019)

Trevrev said:


> I had a bone density scan this week. Just waiting for results.


I had a scan 2 months after my 2nd break in 3 months in 2016. It revealed osteoporosis in my lower spine. I've since had 2 spinal infusions. It sounds scary,but it's just a drip in the arm(with tea,biscuits and a butty as well if you ask nicely) for half an hour. You get 3 infusions. 1 every year then you should be ok for life after that. I've had 2 tumbles since my second infusion last February. The first one ended up with me falling off my bike and landing on the 2 hip/leg break right side. I was so pleased to get up and find no break! Unfortunately 2 months ago i slipped in the gym' shower and landed on the other(left)side. I ended up with a hairline fracture,so spinal infusions are good but not perfect...i'd say.


----------



## Trevrev (11 Oct 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> I Just be careful with the crutches on the tiles! (Tho' it's not as slippery as you might think.)



Slippery floor!! As I was leaving a cafe with my friends, my first outing. 
Something greasy had been spilt on the floor. 
I had no chance. Down like a sack of potatoes. 
Every ounce of weight went through my non weight bearing leg. I was in absolute agony. 
Laying in a packed cafe waiting for an ambulance. 
Felt a right tit. 
Fortunately, the repair had held but had some nice painful bruising around my hip. 
I need to get my confidence back with my crutches.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2019)

Trevrev said:


> Slippery floor!! As I was leaving a cafe with my friends, my first outing.
> Something greasy had been spilt on the floor.
> I had no chance. Down like a sack of potatoes.
> Every ounce of weight went through my non weight bearing leg. I was in absolute agony.
> ...


Nightmare! I don't want to even think about that. You have my sympathies. Hang on in there. As my ol' mum used to say, 'This too will pass...'


----------

